# Installed a Byrd Shelix Cutterhead in my DeWalt DW735 Planer



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

*Installed a Byrd Shelix Cutterhead in my DeWalt DW735 Planer*

(Just thought I'd add the link to the install instructions here at the top.)

Bought a Byrd Shelix cutterhead for my DeWalt DW735 planer a few months ago but hadn't taken the time to install it until a few days ago. I've got one thing to say so far, I am impressed. In the shipping packaging, and the ease of installing it, and with it's cutting performance. The installation instructions were well presented and well thought out, right down to the piece of plastic that is included to wrap around the cutterhead so that the inserts don't scratch the bearing seat as you're installing it. I had read through the installation instructions many times, even long before I purchased it. I wanted one but at the $400 price tag put off purchasing it for a long time. I had purchased my DW735 back around 2004 for about that same amount so to justify spending that amount again just for the cutterhead was not an easy decision for me to make. But the timing and frequency with which the knives nicked for no apparent reason had finally gotten to me so I bought the Shelix.

I had been working with DeWalt for quite a while testing a different design cutterhead that uses different knives but still the nick problem persisted. I was told the shear angle that is used in the DW735 along with inconsistencies in the hardening of the knife's edge along the length of the knives were factors in the nick issue. I wasn't under an NDA or asked not talk about this testing so I thought I'd share what I know, thus it can be said that DeWalt is more then aware of the issue, at least in its engineering circles.

Well once I had the Shelix cutterhead installed and fired it up I notice one thing right away, it runs quieter. In fact when I ran the test boards through it I wasn't wearing the headset ear protection I usually wear and the noise wasn't at an uncomfortable level. The noise used to be very annoying, but not any longer. It seems some of the high frequency whining type sound has been substantially reduced or even eliminated when surfacing the wood.

As a test I ran some 6" wide hard maple and red oak through it at the finish feed speed taking off 1/64" per cut. The results were the same as I've come to expect from this planer, a super smooth finish. The hard maple had some well defined figured grain and not a bit of tearout occurred. The finish was good enough on both types of wood that you could stain and finish it right then and there. And I should also mention, still no snipe on either end of the wood. But that may have something to do with the infeed and long outfeed tables I have besides just the planer itself. Also, I read a review where the author noted more vibration with the Shelix cutterhead in his DW735, can't say that I noticed any more or any less with mine that I could attribute to the Shelix cutterhead.

All in all well worth the cost and even with the initial investment in the cutterhead I'll probably be saving money in the long run not having to replace the HSS knives. Even when the time comes that I run through the 10 extra inserts included and I have to buy inserts. When my knives nicked there was not any foreign material involved, just the wood, so I do not expect to have these issues with the carbide inserts. I have a milling machine and a metal working lathe and my cutting tool of choice for both is carbide and carbide inserts. I'm well versed in how long carbide lasts as compared to high speed steel so I definitely think this is a win-win when taking into account the cost of the Shelix cutterhead and the carbide inserts.

<added>

OK, and now for something totally scientific. ;-) I said the planer was quieter when I turned it on with the Shelix cutterhead then it was before with the HSS knives. So I got curious.

So I set up my Sound Pressure Meter on a tripod 3 feet away from the planer. I set the scale on the C Weighted Scale which is weighted for the human ear and turned on the planer, 85dB. I then set up my 735 that has the HSS knives 3 feet away and turned it on. 91dB.

Every 3dB increase is twice as loud, so the planer with the HSS knives is 4 times louder then the planer with the Shelix cutterhead. Wasn't my imagination I guess.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

BlankMan said:


> *Installed a Byrd Shelix Cutterhead in my DeWalt DW735 Planer*
> 
> (Just thought I'd add the link to the install instructions here at the top.)
> 
> ...


Great upgrade. Great report. Congrats, and … thanks !


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

BlankMan said:


> *Installed a Byrd Shelix Cutterhead in my DeWalt DW735 Planer*
> 
> (Just thought I'd add the link to the install instructions here at the top.)
> 
> ...


you've piqued my interest


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

BlankMan said:


> *Installed a Byrd Shelix Cutterhead in my DeWalt DW735 Planer*
> 
> (Just thought I'd add the link to the install instructions here at the top.)
> 
> ...


If one was to guess at the board foot life of the 2 sided hss knives, which cost around $50 a set, versus this shelix. What do you think the outcome would be? Can the average joe install one of these? I have replaced the knives before, but i am thinking this is more involved. Thanks for the info.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

BlankMan said:


> *Installed a Byrd Shelix Cutterhead in my DeWalt DW735 Planer*
> 
> (Just thought I'd add the link to the install instructions here at the top.)
> 
> ...


Great info….I did this on my Grizzly 20" and it was no picnic - you have to basically take apart the entire drive mechanism….glad to hear the DeWalt is easier and that It works great…I have my old DeWalt in my storage room….this might make it worth selling or trading.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

BlankMan said:


> *Installed a Byrd Shelix Cutterhead in my DeWalt DW735 Planer*
> 
> (Just thought I'd add the link to the install instructions here at the top.)
> 
> ...


I've been waiting patiently for this, I'm off to read!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

BlankMan said:


> *Installed a Byrd Shelix Cutterhead in my DeWalt DW735 Planer*
> 
> (Just thought I'd add the link to the install instructions here at the top.)
> 
> ...


I'd pay $40 ten times not to replace the knifes. It looks like this one just drops in, with minimal fuss. It's just so insultingly priced that I just can't do it yet. I don't even have a proper bench built yet and $400 would get me into some benchcraft viese, "some" vises.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

BlankMan said:


> *Installed a Byrd Shelix Cutterhead in my DeWalt DW735 Planer*
> 
> (Just thought I'd add the link to the install instructions here at the top.)
> 
> ...


I will keep this in mind, many thanks.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

BlankMan said:


> *Installed a Byrd Shelix Cutterhead in my DeWalt DW735 Planer*
> 
> (Just thought I'd add the link to the install instructions here at the top.)
> 
> ...


Shane, a lot less by leaps and bounds.

Sometimes new knives would nick for me on the first or second pass, that's why I kept 3 sets around. And at $55 a set that was getting costly. Carbide won't have this nick for no reason problem thus I expect it to be a really long time before I ever have to turn an insert to a different cutting edge. These inserts have 4 cutting edges, when the one in use gets dull you just turn it to a fresh sharp edge.

As for the install, I found it to be as easy as pie. I really expected it to be more difficult even with the instructions, but it wasn't. The hardest part was carefully pounding out the old cutterhead because the bearing are pressed in and carefully pounding the new cutterhead into place. You just have to be carefull to only pound on the outside race when installing the new one.

I've posted the install instructions here in pdf form if anyone wants to read through them.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

BlankMan said:


> *Installed a Byrd Shelix Cutterhead in my DeWalt DW735 Planer*
> 
> (Just thought I'd add the link to the install instructions here at the top.)
> 
> ...


Some items to note about inserts - if you chip two, three, or more, keep them evenly spaced around the cutter head or the head will be out of balance. Could easily be the cause of the stated vibrations. Also, get a stiff toothbrush and carefully clean all around the insert before you loosen one to remove or rotate. ANY particles under an insert will take away that smooth finish. ALWAYS write down the location or mark with engieering marking dye the pieces you change, move, replace so that if you have a problem with that blade, you can easily find and repair -Some items other people have have told me in the past that caused them many hours of headaches.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

BlankMan said:


> *Installed a Byrd Shelix Cutterhead in my DeWalt DW735 Planer*
> 
> (Just thought I'd add the link to the install instructions here at the top.)
> 
> ...


you had me at "it runs quieter that it's not uncomfortable without hearing protection"... this (and the router) are the only machines that really really call for hearing protection while all the other ones 'could' potentially be run without it.

Anyone wants 6 sets of brand new dewalt 13" knive sets?


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

BlankMan said:


> *Installed a Byrd Shelix Cutterhead in my DeWalt DW735 Planer*
> 
> (Just thought I'd add the link to the install instructions here at the top.)
> 
> ...


The helix cutterheads work well with figured wood too. Doesn't chip out like the straight blades do.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

BlankMan said:


> *Installed a Byrd Shelix Cutterhead in my DeWalt DW735 Planer*
> 
> (Just thought I'd add the link to the install instructions here at the top.)
> 
> ...


Curt,
Thank you so much for this review. I was using my 735 last night for some finishing of some cherry I rough cut on my bandsaw. It really chattered on that hard wood!

How long did the install take?


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

BlankMan said:


> *Installed a Byrd Shelix Cutterhead in my DeWalt DW735 Planer*
> 
> (Just thought I'd add the link to the install instructions here at the top.)
> 
> ...


Also, where did you get it?


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

BlankMan said:


> *Installed a Byrd Shelix Cutterhead in my DeWalt DW735 Planer*
> 
> (Just thought I'd add the link to the install instructions here at the top.)
> 
> ...


Sharon: LOL I got 3 sets…

Chip: I'd say about an hour all tolled. I had to stop and head in to work when I was almost done for some off hours data center planned maintenance, then wasn't able to get back to it till a day later. I hate when my schedule is not mine. And I went slow reading each instruction and looking at the pictures to make sure I understood.

I got it at Holbren. I hunted around on the web until I found a promo code for 10% off so I got it for $403. Finally found the invoice, free shipping too. Looks like orders over $75 get free shipping. Shipped directly from Byrd. Really had to search the web to find that promo code, might have found it at some other site in a post. So if you look for one don't give up, it took a while.


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

BlankMan said:


> *Installed a Byrd Shelix Cutterhead in my DeWalt DW735 Planer*
> 
> (Just thought I'd add the link to the install instructions here at the top.)
> 
> ...


Holbren 10% discount code "woodnet10"


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

BlankMan said:


> *Installed a Byrd Shelix Cutterhead in my DeWalt DW735 Planer*
> 
> (Just thought I'd add the link to the install instructions here at the top.)
> 
> ...


Doug! Where were ya last November when I needed ya! LOL Yeah I know, I shoulda asked….
(I said I had it a while before I installed it. Now ya'll know just how long… But I was testing that other cutterhead so didn't really need both up and running.)


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

BlankMan said:


> *Installed a Byrd Shelix Cutterhead in my DeWalt DW735 Planer*
> 
> (Just thought I'd add the link to the install instructions here at the top.)
> 
> ...


saweeeeeeeeeet I wish they made one for a ridged planer.


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

BlankMan said:


> *Installed a Byrd Shelix Cutterhead in my DeWalt DW735 Planer*
> 
> (Just thought I'd add the link to the install instructions here at the top.)
> 
> ...


Ridgid R4340 13" 
http://www.holbren.com/byrd-tool-corp./?&catid=871


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

BlankMan said:


> *Installed a Byrd Shelix Cutterhead in my DeWalt DW735 Planer*
> 
> (Just thought I'd add the link to the install instructions here at the top.)
> 
> ...


Ike, your wish has come true!


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

BlankMan said:


> *Installed a Byrd Shelix Cutterhead in my DeWalt DW735 Planer*
> 
> (Just thought I'd add the link to the install instructions here at the top.)
> 
> ...


I found "Holbren" while looking for good quality concrete drill bits.
But! I never thought of looking for a new cutter head for the "portable planer" 
I too have a drawer full of used knifes (can't bring myself to throw them out,... Ya never know)
as I've been known to plane old & salvaged material.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

BlankMan said:


> *Installed a Byrd Shelix Cutterhead in my DeWalt DW735 Planer*
> 
> (Just thought I'd add the link to the install instructions here at the top.)
> 
> ...


OK, and now for something totally scientific. ;-) I said the planer was quieter when I turned it on with the Shelix cutterhead then it was before with the HSS knives. So I got curious.

So I set up my Sound Pressure Meter on a tripod 3 feet away from the planer. I set on the C Weighted Scale which is weighted for the human ear and turned on the planer, 85dB. I then set up my 735 that has the HSS knives 3 feet away and turned it on. 91dB.

Every 3dB increase is twice as loud, so the planer with the HSS knives is 4 times as loud as the planer with the Shelix cutterhead. Wasn't my imagination I guess.

Think I'll add this info to the original blog.


----------



## all10 (Jul 14, 2012)

BlankMan said:


> *Installed a Byrd Shelix Cutterhead in my DeWalt DW735 Planer*
> 
> (Just thought I'd add the link to the install instructions here at the top.)
> 
> ...


Hey Curt,
How would you say the surface condition (smoothness/flatness) of the board is with this head compared to the straight blades. It looks to be a smaller diameter than the head on say the powermatic, so was wondering if that affected the smoothness of the boards noticeably compared to the straight blade?

Great set of instructions on the change out.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

BlankMan said:


> *Installed a Byrd Shelix Cutterhead in my DeWalt DW735 Planer*
> 
> (Just thought I'd add the link to the install instructions here at the top.)
> 
> ...


I tried hard to see if I could notice a difference in smoothness with the Shelix and to tell you the truth I can't. Finish seems just and good and can't feel or see anything when holding a board up to the light and looking along it's length.

The instructions are great but can't take credit for them, Byrd did them I think.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

BlankMan said:


> *Installed a Byrd Shelix Cutterhead in my DeWalt DW735 Planer*
> 
> (Just thought I'd add the link to the install instructions here at the top.)
> 
> ...


thanks for the detailed review, nice info. 
That would solve my two complaints with the 735
1. Too loud
2. Blades dull too quickly

much thanks!


----------



## dbdors (Dec 29, 2014)

BlankMan said:


> *Installed a Byrd Shelix Cutterhead in my DeWalt DW735 Planer*
> 
> (Just thought I'd add the link to the install instructions here at the top.)
> 
> ...


I just finished an install on my 735 last night. I had watched a couple of videos twice, read a lot, like this post and the instructions maybe 3 times. The really good thing was that I was able to get all the tools lined out and available before I started the work. So no hunting around for tools. The only thing I forgot was some string to hold up the far end of the cutter as I tapped it back in. And I had to get a 5mm socket head socket to remove the gearbox socket head screws. I also needed a 4mm one to remove the roller drive chain. The DeWalt handle fit, but the screws were tight and I thought I might strip them. So I used the socket wrench and they came out easily.
With everything lined up, it took me no more than 45 minutes to get it in and out.

Not the results, the new head is clearly quieter. I planed a piece of 1X2 red oak before I started the work and tried to use an IPad app to measure the sound level, but I don't think it worked correctly, or better yet, I don't know how to work the app!! But it is certainly quieter. I can hear myself think and the sound is not unbearably loud.

I ran that same piece of red oak through after the install and it was so quiet, that I was scared the head wasn't turning. I couldn't see any chips, but I had such a light pass. I checked and the head was working, so lowered it a bit, and the cuts are now butter smooth. My original blade were quite new, I bought the machine from a guy that claimed he'd never used it (with plans to add the Byrd head). And as I took it apart, you could tell that it had never been used. He may have run a piece of lumber through, but not much. So the blades were like new. I had used it only a bit.

The difference in in cut is amazing, very smooth.

Needless to say, I have an 8" Grizzly G1018 that's next in line. Already scoping out the work. May order a new set of bearing this week.


----------



## walden (Nov 11, 2012)

BlankMan said:


> *Installed a Byrd Shelix Cutterhead in my DeWalt DW735 Planer*
> 
> (Just thought I'd add the link to the install instructions here at the top.)
> 
> ...


Has anyone had problems getting the blade lock screws to come loose during installation? I can't get them out and the screw heads just want to strip real easy…


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

BlankMan said:


> *Installed a Byrd Shelix Cutterhead in my DeWalt DW735 Planer*
> 
> (Just thought I'd add the link to the install instructions here at the top.)
> 
> ...


I used an electric impact wrench, and it worked like a charm. It seems you don't have to push the tool very hard to maintain good contact with the fastener. Try that if you have a cordless impact wrench handy.


----------

